# How can i make my fans spin faster?



## El_Mayo (Nov 22, 2009)

My current fans move quite a bt of air atm
but i want to speed them up, seeing as i can tolerate the noise in exchange for better cooling
i want to speed this one up

it has a 3pin and molex connect, so i get the feeling connecting the 3pin to the motherboard will speed it up?

also i have the redwing at the front of the case, screwed into the lower part of the case, but i have a fan that moves more air.
should i put the best fan at the bottom? or cable tie it at the top of the front of the case?


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 22, 2009)

blow on them? usually system fanz spin at there max default your bios has all your systems fanz listed and if anything that would be the place to change there speeds


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 22, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> blow on them? usually system fanz spin at there max default your bios has all your systems fanz listed and if anything that would be the place to change there speeds



hmm.. only the exhaust fan in my case can reach a 3pin connection on the motherboard 
unless i switch the CPU fan connection with the exhaust fan


----------



## DonInKansas (Nov 22, 2009)

If they're plugged into the molex then they are spinning 100% all the time.


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 22, 2009)

DonInKansas said:


> If they're plugged into the molex then they are spinning 100% all the time.



oh
okay thanks, that clears everything up
now just to decide the fan positions lol







i think i'm gonna put the red fan at the top of the case
and the black at the bottom (the black fan moves more air)


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 22, 2009)

You want all the side panel fans blowing fresh air into the case : ]

You also want that xilence fan blowing air , I assume your replacing the front intake I supplied ( feel free to do terrible things to that fan)


Oh you wanna another 80mm courtesy of power down?

He threw it in as a freebie with the loop I bought, I don't need it : ]


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 22, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> You want all the side panel fans blowing fresh air into the case : ]
> 
> You also want that xilence fan blowing air , I assume your replacing the front intake I supplied ( feel free to do terrible things to that fan)
> 
> ...



+1 fan please 
and that fan's actually quiet all of a sudden actually
it's quite strange
it blows the most air of my fans


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 22, 2009)

Probably just needed worn in : ]


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 22, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Probably just needed worn in : ]



i tested it without the front faceplate thingy on
and it rattled the metal
so i assumed it was FUCKING LOUD 
it's fine now


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 22, 2009)

Change cases, I just got a NZXT M59 case and its a bottom mounted PSU with 2 140mm fans and 3 120mm fans. it blows alot of cold air threw the case and there only 59$ on tiger and newegg


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 22, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> Change cases, I just got a NZXT M59 case and its a bottom mounted PSU with 2 140mm fans and 3 120mm fans. it blows alot of cold air threw the case and there only 59$ on tiger and newegg



no 
if i need a new case i'll buy a Casecom case from ebuyer


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 22, 2009)

That one I'm constantly recommending?

I really want to buy one just to play with it XD


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 22, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> That one I'm constantly recommending?
> 
> I really want to buy one just to play with it XD



why don't you then?


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 22, 2009)

Bo$$ said:


> why don't you then?



Things cost money, and I have no job. : [


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 22, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> That one I'm constantly recommending?
> 
> I really want to buy one just to play with it XD



YES that one, you could be ebuyer's spokesperson!


----------

